# Toro 824 OE Light Install



## F-15hurler (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello. Need some advice /help. Just purchased a new Toro 824 OE from the big orange home store. It doesn't have a light, but I'd like to add one. I noticed that the 826 OXE has a light (didn't purchase because of extra cost and not in stock). I'd like to just purchase the light for $50 and install, but I don't see an exposed wire like my old Snapper had to power the light. Any ideas? The two models share the same motor, so I can't imagine that one would have a connection and the other wouldn't. I haven't been able to put eyes on the 826 to look at wiring, and I can't find any good pics of that area online. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I'm new to the forum. Live in south Central Oregon. Retired Air Force. Glad to be here!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard.

I'm not familiar with Toro snowblowers, but some engines DO come with NO light/charge coil (hope this is not your case).


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

go on line in the toro web site, there you will see there are major changes between the 2 models that mean a lot of work with a big cost,
the 826 shows the alternator coil, head lamp parts, wire harness part numbers,
i personally see many hours of work and a good cost where as you could simply get a good clamp on battery powered lamp to use as a head lamp 

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-724-oe-37793

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oxe-37781


----------



## F-15hurler (Sep 20, 2017)

I've checked online. There's no specific kit listed for this model, just for the 826 OXE. Figured that since they share the same engine, that that wiring would be readily available. Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

from what i see you will need these parts from toro lucky the flywheel is the same part number on both machines. 


cost wise it breaks down to item number and numbers needed as in EACH 
NO GARREANTY on my part . i was a fcatory auto tech who knows parts pretty good and did my best to come up with a list for you. best check with your toro dealer not that stinking box store for the correct information i also wish you good luck with this endevor 



3296-73 - NUT-LOCK, NI
View Drawing	$2.24	
Quantity: 4


120-3074 - HEADLAMP ASM
View Drawing	$65.12	
Quantity: 1




107-3024 - CLAMP
View Drawing	$5.16	
Quantity: 1

3256-1 - WASHER-FLAT
View Drawing	$0.56	
Quantity: 2



127-5961-03 - BRACKET-LIGHT
View Drawing	$2.06	
Quantity:
1


130-9774 - HARNESS-WIRE
View Drawing	$12.10	
Quantity: 1
1


614249 - TIE-CABLE
View Drawing	$0.57	
Quantity:1 


121-0196 - SCREW-HHF
View Drawing	$0.92	
Quantity: 1



127-9485 - ALTERNATOR
View Drawing	$36.94	
Quantity: 1


121-0116 - SCREW-HHF
View Drawing	$0.66	
Quantity: 1



127-9486 - CLAMP-WIRE, CHARGE
View Drawing	$1.72


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

PS i took the information off the toro web site going back and forth between both models to what was different , other then some big tools and taking the motor off and back on it fails to look hard to me, butt then over 45 years of fixing cars, boats ,hd trucks not much isn't 
maybe one of the guys near you can jump in and offer some help??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You know a niterider bike like works way better that a light off the motor. because there is no voltage regulator on those and when you hit full bore in the big ****** it will dim way down. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027: https://www.niterider.com/ *


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

that looks sweet


----------



## F-15hurler (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you 87 Powershift for identifying the error in my ways!! I totally missed the fact that the engine on the OXE has an alternator and mine doesn't. I don't think I'll monkey with the engine while it's in warranty. I'll just go out and find a nice headlamp or something. Again...thank you to all the "smarter than me" folks that came to my assistance. Now...LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

lucky that down the line you can add the lamp. same block,same flywheel. just lots of pricey parts, one item i listed the alt screw you need 2 not one,as they are special shoulder bolts


----------

